# NUR Probleme :(

## Schen-Tuu

hey!

ich bin totaler linux-noob, möchte aber trotzdem sofort gentoo installieren   :Embarassed:  . ich habe mir diese 130mb iso (stage1-3) heruntergeladen und sämtliche anleitungen durchgelesen. nun bekomme ich mehrere probleme bei der installation:

1. was für eine broadcast ip (192.168.0.255?) soll ich eingeben?

2. welcher domainname (resolv.conf) für t-online (dialin.t-online.de?)?

3. muss ich wirklich "/sbin/route..." nehmen? ich gehe nicht über einen router.

4. welchen gateway (192.168.0.1?)?

5. UND: wie installiere ich endlich DSL? ich habe schon mehrere sachen ausprobiert. habe rp-pppoe, pppoe4, gentoo-pppoe (von gentoo.de) und die pppoe-iso probiert. KEINE von diesen funktioniert. mir fehlt das gewisse input, um das zu instalieren. wenn mir jemand pls die schritte sagen würde, wäre ich sehr dankbar. habe auch schon gehört, man käme auch über knoppix in den chroot-mode, um dsl zu installieren, wenn das jemand von euch bestätigen kann....

----------

## Basti_litho

Nicht besonders hifreich: Ich würde zuerst mal wenn du linux-newbe bist

Suse oder Redhat installieren -> daraus lässt sich auch die gentoo installation einfacher machen.

Aber: Warum einfach wenns auch umständlich geht  :Very Happy: 

mfg

----------

## Gominik

Gentoo per DSL installieren 

ich erklär dir das mal kurz:

Ausführlich findest du alles was du dazu wissen musst unter https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=5733&highlight=dsl+installation

Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten.

1.

Du bootest NICHT von der Gentoo CD, sondern von ein LIVE-EVAL, die DSL Unterstüzt (z.B. Knoppix). Du startest dort die Internetverbindung, kopierst stage-1,2 oder 3 auf Festplatte und verfolgst die Installationsanleitung. (das geht, weil die Internetverbindung beim rüber-chrooten erhalten bleibt), du musst dann halt blos noch ein 

emerge rp-pppoe 

machen. 

Vorteil: Man kann mit Stage-1 anfangen und alles selber kompilieren.

Wenn du sowieso von Stage-3 beginnen möchtest gibt es auchnoch

2.

Du lädst dir

- http://mirrors.sunsite.dk/gentoo/di....4.1-pppoe4.tgz

und

- http://mirrors.sunsite.dk/gentoo/di...ppoe-3.3.tar.gz

runter und sicherst sie auf einer Partition, Festplatte, CD oder was es sonst noch so gibt und unter Linux gelesen werden kann.

Nun verfolgst du die Installationsanleitung bis zu dem Punkt, an dem du das erste mal etwas emergen sollst (die Netzwerkkarte darf auf keinen Fall konfiguriert werden, dass macht rp-pppoe schon). Wenn du dort angelangt bist, kopierst du die beiden Pakete nach '/usr/portage/distfiles' und machst ein emerge rp-pppoe. Danach konfigurierst du DSL per adsl-setup, mit adsl-start startest du die Internetverbindung. Danach beendest du die Installation.

Vorteil: Geht schneller

Nachteil: Ist halt nur mit Stage-3 möglich

Alles klar ?  

Tschö

Gom

[/b][/url]

----------

## Schen-Tuu

wow, danke. also ich nehme an ich brauche das /sbin/route am anfang nicht zu machen. ich werde dann halt das mit dem dsl über knoppix nachher probieren. das hier ist ein starkes board  :Smile: 

----------

## format c:

Hi Schen-Tuu

Genau, das /sbin/route benötigst du nur, wenn du über einen router installierst. Damit setzt du die route innerhalb deines LAN. Da du aber nach einer dsl-Installation fragst, ist davon auszugehen, dass du nicht über einen router ans netz gehst und somit musst du das entsprechende Kommando nicht ausführen.

Viel Spass

----------

## Schen-Tuu

super, danke.

letzte frage, bevor ich das ausprobiere:

brauche ich dann auch noch die resolv.conf zu ändern? und wenn ja, was müsste denn da so rein (t-online)??

edit:

ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich doch in einem lan sitze. ich gehe jedoch über einen  hub ins internet. ich denke mal, aber trotzdem nicht, dass ich dadurch einen router angeben muss oder? der andere pc kann unabhängig von mir bzw. andersherum ins internet.

----------

## format c:

Wenn du unabhängig ins Netz gehst brauchst du keine route setzen.

In die /etc/resolv.conf kommen die IPs von nameservern, z.B.

nameserver 145.253.2.11

nameserver 145.253.2.75

nameserver 62.104.212.82

Die oberen beiden sind von arcor, die letzte von freenet.

Dann happy gentooing

p.s: aber bitte nicht die distro schlecht machen, wenn was nicht klappt   :Wink: 

----------

## Schen-Tuu

 *Quote:*   

> nameserver 145.253.2.11 
> 
> nameserver 145.253.2.75 
> 
> nameserver 62.104.212.82

 

wie darf ich das jetzt verstehen? du hast nameserver von verschiedenen anbietern in der resolv.conf? ich komm nämlich mit dem domainnamen ein wenig durcheinander. also ist das egal, welchen namen ich dort einsetz? und wenn nicht, welcher domainname kommt bei t-online in frage?

----------

## format c:

Ja, die nameserver müssen nicht die vom provider sein. Arcor hat i.d.R. recht schnelle nameserver und darum habe ich die genommen.

Ich habe die auch numerisch eingetragen, also so wie es da steht.

----------

## Schen-Tuu

achso, gut, ich dachte die ganze zeit, man müsste die dns dort eintragen   :Embarassed:  . nungut, habe hier ein paar nameserver gefunden: http://sdb.suse.de/sdb/de/html/js_dnslist.html

falls ich noch weitere probleme habe sollte, weiss ich ja wo ich mich melden muss  :Smile: 

----------

## Schen-Tuu

*jumparound*

ich habe es geschafft, gentoo zu installieren, nochmal big thx   :Laughing: 

..leider bekomme ich dadurch nur noch mehr probleme:

1. habe vergessen bzImage zu kopieren. nun muss ich immer die commands in grub selber vor dem booten editieren. und das nervt! gibt es irgendwo eine datei, wo diese commands drinstehen (/boot/grub/menu.lst existiert bei mir nicht mehr)?

2. vorher hatte ich dsl, nun erkennt er meine netzwerkkarte eth0 nicht mehr ("No such device"). ich habe alles mögliche in /etc/modules.autoload, von "3c59x" über "8139too" zu nichts. na wenigstens kam bei nichts kein fehler. was muss ich tun?

3. fehler beim booten: irgendwas mit "Failed to set user font (oder so ähnlich)". woher kommt denn der fehler?   :Shocked: 

4. fehler beim herunterfahren: "Deactivating swap" <- daneben steht ein rotes "!!". normal?

also am wichtigsten ist mir ersteinmal die netzwerkkarte, damit ich ein "emerge kde" durchführen kann. so plz help

----------

## moogli

Hola,

schau doch mal mit "/sbin/ifconfig -a" nach ob Deine eth0 auftaucht und "up and running" ist.

Hast Du die Datei "/etc/conf.d/net" an Deine Gegebenheiten angepasst?

Hast Du ein "rc-update add net.eth0 default"ausgeführt?

Diese Dinge stehen als "abschließende Netzwerkkonfiguration" in der Installationsanleitung. Hatte ich auch mal übersehen und mich gewundert warum nix funzte. 

Zu Grub kann ich Dir leider nicht viel sagen, da ich Lilo benutze, aber was meinst du mit "bzImage" nicht kopiert? Das sollte schon nach "/boot" kopiert werden. Und Grub musst Du wahrscheinlich (wie bei Lilo auch) mitteilen, wo das "bzImage" auf Platte liegt etc.

Hoffe ich konnte helfen.

Gruss

Moogli

----------

## Schen-Tuu

 *Quote:*   

> schau doch mal mit "/sbin/ifconfig -a" nach ob Deine eth0 auftaucht und "up and running" ist

 

nein, taucht nicht auf  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> Hast Du die Datei "/etc/conf.d/net" an Deine Gegebenheiten angepasst?

 

was heisst an meine gegebenheiten? bloß ip, broadcast und subnetmaske genau wie beim anfang der installation.

 *Quote:*   

> Hast Du ein "rc-update add net.eth0 default"ausgeführt?

 

yepp

und bei grub habe ich ja bloß die falsche config eingestellt.

----------

## Kaeptn

Hast du, nachdem du die /etc/modules.autoload (ich kenn eigentlich nur modules.conf, sollte aber ähnlich sein), "depmod -a" ausgeführt? (Alle Module die in der modules.conf sind werden geprüft und geladen.)

MfG

Fritz

----------

## virtual.adept

Okay, praktisch zu wissen waere:

Was fuer eine Netzwerkkarte du hast, moeglichst eine genaue Beschreibung.

Dementsprechend muss das Kernelmodul geladen werden. Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, leg einfach nochmal die Boot-CD ein und starte das System von der CD. Merk dir welche Module nach der PCI-Autodetection geladen werden, diese musst du spaeter auch in die modules.autoload eintragen.

Was das andere Problem angeht, was heisst, du hast vergessen bzImage zu kopieren? Du hast also deinen Kernel neu kompiliert, aber hast vergessen bzImage aus /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot nach /boot zu kopieren?

In dem Fall kannst du das nachhoslen, einfach: mount /boot, dann: cp /boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage.old , dann: cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot. Nun noch die /boot/grub/menu.lst an deine Verhaeltnisse anpassen (Wie das bei dir aussieht kann ich dir nicht sagen, du koenntest ja einfach mal deine Partitionstabelle posten).

Danach sollte das eigentlich laufen, natuerlich solltest du beim Kernel kompilieren daran denken den Treiber fuer deine Netzwerkkarte als Modul zu kompilieren.

MfG,

Sacha

----------

## Marvin-X

 *Schen-Tuu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ..leider bekomme ich dadurch nur noch mehr probleme:
> 
> 

 

Gratulation! Aber ich muss Dir auch noch einen freundschaftlichen Rat geben. So wie ich das lese solltest Du Dir auch ein gutes Buch zu Linux besorgen. 1. Adresse ist Lehmanns. Dann sind Deine Probleme nicht all zu gross. Keine Panik wir waren alle Anfänger. Ausserdem wirst Du mit Gentoo nicht verdorben durch Konfigurationstools.

Nun zu den Problemen. Hast Du eine Linuxdistri da oder Knoppix in dem Du ein Rettungssystem hochfahren kannst?

1. habe vergessen bzImage zu kopieren. nun muss ich immer die commands in grub selber vor dem booten editieren. und das nervt! gibt es irgendwo eine datei, wo diese commands drinstehen (/boot/grub/menu.lst existiert bei mir nicht mehr)?

Das wird schon existieren nur wird standardmässig /dev/hda1 oder wo auch immer bei Dir /boot ist nicht gemountet. Das musst Du dann händisch machen.

```

mount /dev/hda1 /boot

Wenn hda1 Deine Boot ist

```

2. vorher hatte ich dsl, nun erkennt er meine netzwerkkarte eth0 nicht mehr ("No such device"). ich habe alles mögliche in /etc/modules.autoload, von "3c59x" über "8139too" zu nichts. na wenigstens kam bei nichts kein fehler. was muss ich tun?

Hast Du die Karte im Kernel eincompiliert? Habe die gleiche und habe sie fest kompiliert nicht als Modul. 

3. fehler beim booten: irgendwas mit "Failed to set user font (oder so ähnlich)". woher kommt denn der fehler?   :Shocked: 

Weiss ich auch nicht auf anhieb was das sein sollte.

4. fehler beim herunterfahren: "Deactivating swap" <- daneben steht ein rotes "!!". normal?

Hast Du in der /etc/fstab überhaupt die Swap aktiviert? Auch die musst Du mounten. Nachprüfen kannst Du das mit "top". So wie es aussieht ist sie nämlich nicht gemountet. Der Fehler verschwindet sofort, wenn Du die /etc/fstab korrigierst.

----------

## Schen-Tuu

 *Quote:*   

> So wie ich das lese solltest Du Dir auch ein gutes Buch zu Linux besorgen.

 

ich bin erst 15 und da ist meine geldquelle etwas knapp   :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> Das wird schon existieren nur wird standardmässig /dev/hda1 oder wo auch immer bei Dir /boot ist nicht gemountet

 

jop, hat wunderbar geklappt. er bootet jetzt ganz normal.

 *Quote:*   

> Hast Du die Karte im Kernel eincompiliert? Habe die gleiche und habe sie fest kompiliert nicht als Modul.

 

LOL. hättest ich dein post etwas früher gelesen...habe nämlich gerade eine option für meine netztwerkkarte (realtek rtl8139 fast ethernet) gefunden. und? ich habe sie als modul kompiliert  :Smile: . werde ich gleich nochmal probieren. danke

 *Quote:*   

> Hast Du in der /etc/fstab überhaupt die Swap aktiviert? Auch die musst Du mounten. Nachprüfen kannst Du das mit "top". So wie es aussieht ist sie nämlich nicht gemountet. Der Fehler verschwindet sofort, wenn Du die /etc/fstab korrigierst.

 

werde ich gleich mal ausprobieren!

----------

## format c:

Glückwunsch Schen-Tuu,

das ist klasse. Eine ganze Menge Informationen über Linux findest du auch unter diesen links:

http://www.tldp.org/

http://www.uni-paderborn.de/Linux/mdw/

Und eine richtig gute Einführung in Linux gibt es auch hier. Die slackware-spezifischen Teile wirst du nicht gebrauchen können. Aber da steht viel Wissenswertes drin und es ist nett geschrieben:

http://www.slackware.org/book/

cu

----------

## Marvin-X

 *Schen-Tuu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ich bin erst 15 und da ist meine geldquelle etwas knapp  
> 
> 

 

Das ist zwar ein Grund aber kein Hinderniss  :Smile: 

http://www.oreilly.de/german/freebooks/rlinux3ger/linux_wegIVZ.html

http://www.oreilly.de/german/freebooks/linag2/inhalt.htm

----------

## Schen-Tuu

 *Quote:*   

> Glückwunsch Schen-Tuu

 

hehe, danke   :Very Happy: 

ok, eth0 hat er jetzt erkannt. steht auf UP RUNNING! nur leider will "adsl-start" immer noch nicht. spielen hier die hosts eine rolle? ich habe die nämlich noch nicht konfiguriert.

zum swap: ich habe nochmals in /etc/fstab nachgeguckt und dort stand swap auf "none". habe es dann auf /dev/hda2 (swap-partition) geändert. nichts!

zum user font failed: vorher steht noch: "Cannot open font file iso09.f14" <- huh?

----------

## Schen-Tuu

weisst denn keiner einen rat?   :Crying or Very sad: 

habe nun die hosts konfiguriert. leider kein ergebnis. habe dann noch einmal einen emerge rp-pppoe durchgeführt und beide configs von rp-pppoe geändert. hat auch nicht geklappt  :Sad: . ich bin hier so langsam am verzweifeln...

----------

